# مستندات موقعة من حبيب العادلى فى تفجير كنيسة القديسين



## Nemo (5 مارس 2011)

ينشر اليوم السابع مستندات بالغة الخطورة، وفوق قدرتنا على التصديق أو التحقق، إلا أن الأجواء التى تعيشها مصر الآن، بما تشهده من حجم تسريبات خطيرة لمستندات حكومية، تدفعنا إلى نشر ما بين أيدينا من معلومات، حتى يتم التحقق منها وإعلان صدقها من عدمه.

حيث حصل "اليوم السابع" على مستندات تتناول مخطط وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلى لتفجير كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، وهو تكليف القيادة رقم 77 بتاريخ 2 ديسمبر 2010 حول بحث إمكانية تكتيف الأقباط وإخماد احتجاجاتهم المتتالية وتهدئة نبرة البابا شنودة فى خطابه مع النظام، يتم تنفيذ عمل تخريبى ضد إحدى الكنائس بمعرفتنا ثم نقوم بإلصاق تلك التهمة أثناء التحقيقات لأحد القيادات الدينية المسيحية التابعة للكنيسة عن طريق جميع تحريات المعمل الجنائى والنيابة العامة تتجه نحو القيادة القبطية ثم نطلع البابا شنودة على نتيجة التحقيقات السرية ونفاوضه بين إخماد الاحتجاجات القبطية المتتالية على أتفه الأسباب وتخفيف حدة نبرات حديثه مع القيادة السياسية وعدم تحريض رعايا الأقباط للتظاهر والاحتجاج ودفعه نحو تهدئة الأقباط للتأقلم مع النظام العام بالدولة، وإما إعلان فيلم القيادة الكنسية بتدبير الحادث وإظهار الأدلة على الملأ أمام الرأى العام الداخلى والخارجى لتنقلب جميعاً على الكنيسة، خاصة أقباط مصر ورعايا البابا، ومن المؤكد أن البابا شنودة سوف يمثل للتهديد ويتحول موقفه للنقيض بما يضمن تهدئة الأوضاع تماماً.

وقد تلقى "اليوم السابع" هذه المستندات المنسوبة إلى وزارة الداخلية، وحسب الأوراق التى بين أيدينا، والتى نتمنى أن تكون غير حقيقية، نظرا لخطورتها، فإن المستندات تقول، إنه تمت الموافقة على تشكيل معاون من عناصر موثوق فيها من الجهاز، وهو أحمد محمد خالد أحد عناصر الجماعات الإسلامية المعتقل بوزارة الداخلية، وهو من العناصر النشطة وله اتصالات بعناصر متطرفة ويمكن تجنيده لتنفيذ تفجير كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية، وتم وضع خريطة تفصيلية بمداخل ومخارج الكنيسة وكهنتها، مما يسهل السيطرة الكاملة على تسجيلات كاميرات المراقبة والتحكم فيها لتوجيه الأدلة الجنائية. 

وتكشف الأوراق أيضا أن المدعو خالد قام بعرض الفكرة على أمير التنظيم حزب الله وتم تكليف عنصر جديد يدعى عبد الرحمن أحمد على - لمعاونته فى تنفيذ المهمة وطلب مهلة أسبوعاً لتجهيز العملية وإحضار المتفجرات والمعدات من قطاع غزة من شخص يدعى محمد عبد الهادى مع التنبيه عليه بالالتزام بمكان السكن المحدد له لحين بدء توقيت العملية.

وفى حال صحة هذه الأوراق، فإننا نكون أمام عصابة عملت لأهدافها السياسية الخاصة، وليس لمصلحة مصر وأمنها القومى ووحدتها الوطنية، وإذ نضع هذه الصور الضوئية التى وصلت 
فإننا نتوقع بياناً من وزارة الداخلية وقيادتها الجديدة ينفى أو يؤكد صحة هذه المستندات المسربة من مصادر على مقربة من جهاز الأمن فى عصر حبيب العادلى، ونتطلع أيضا إلى أن يتم التحقيق فى صحة هذه المعلومات حتى يتكشف أمام الرأى العام حقيقة حادث كنيسة القديسين، والدور الذى لعبه وزير الداخلية – المحبوس حاليا - فى هذه الجريمة النكراء.

و"اليوم السابع" إذ ينشر هذه الصور، يسعى فقط لكشف حقيقة هذه التسريبات، وإلقاء الضوء عليها، لكى تتمكن أجهزة التحقيق المختصة لإثبات صحتها أو عدمه، وإعلان الحقيقة كاملة أمام الناس، وتأكيد أن وحدتنا الوطنية لن تهتز أمام هذه المؤامرات أيا كان مدبر المؤامرة.


----------



## bilseka (5 مارس 2011)

*لأنه ليس شيء خفي لا يظهر، ولا صار مكتوما إلا ليعلن 
مرقس 4: 22*​


----------



## انجي حنا (5 مارس 2011)

دم القتيل يصرخ الى اله من الارض
وقبل مايفوت الشهر جائت اجابة السماء
وكما قال البابا شنودة انا اصمت لاسمع صوت السماء.


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (6 مارس 2011)

*بعد اقتحام أمن الدولة بـ"الإسكندرية": ظهور وثائق تؤكِّد مسئولية الداخلية عن تفجير كنيسة القديسين*

*الأحد 6 مارس 2011 - 11: 36 ص +01:00 CET*

كتب: أحمد صوان
مع اقتحام المواطنين لمبنى مباحث أمن الدولة مساء أمس، عثر المواطنون – حسب ما نُشر على "فيس بوك" وتحديدًا على صفحة "فضائح وتسريبات أمن الدولة" التي تم إنشاؤها عقب اقتحام المواطنين لمقار الجهاز في المحافظات ومقره الجديد بـ"الحي السادس" بـ"مدينة نصر"- على وثائق سرية تحمل اسم كنيسة "القديسين"، تؤكِّد تورُّط عناصر من جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة في التخطيط لتفجير الكنيسة؛ من أجل الضغط على قداسة البابا "شنودة" وجموع الأقباط، والحد من مواقفهم السياسية.

محاولة ابتزاز البابا "شنودة"
وجاء في وثيقة بعنوان "مذكرة وافية للعرض على السيد الوزير" كُتب عليها "سري جدًا"، ما نصه: 
"بخصوص تكليف القيادة رقم 77 بتاريخ 2/12/2010 حول بحث إمكانية تكتيف الأقباط وإخماد احتجاجاتهم المتتالية وتهدئة نبرة البابا شنودة في خطابه مع النظام نرى أن يتم تنفيذ عمل تخريبي ضد إحدى الكنائس الكبرى بالقاهرة بمعرفتنا ثم نقوم بإلصاق تلك التهمة أثناء التحقيقات في أحد القيادات الدينية المسيحية التابعة للكنيسة عن طريق جعل جميع تحريات المعمل الجنائي والنيابة العامة تتجه نحو القيادة القبطية، ثم نطلع البابا شنودة على نتيجة التحقيقات السرية ونفاوضه حول إخماد الاحتجاجات القبطية المتتالية على أتفه الأسباب وتخفيف حدة نبرات حديثه مع القيادة السياسية وعدم تحريض رعاياه الأقباط للتظاهر والاحتجاج ودفعه نحو تهدئة الأقباط للتأقلم مع النظام العام بالدولة، وإما إعلان قيام القيادة الكنسية بتدبير الحادث وإظهار الأدلة على الملأ أمام الرأي العام الداخلي والخارجي لتنقلب جميعا على الكنيسة وخاصة أقباط مصر ورعايا البابا، ومن المؤكد أن البابا شنودة سوف يمثل للتهديد وسوف يتحول موقفه للنقيض بما يضمن تهدئة الأوضاع تماما".



اختيار العناصر
وفي مذكرة "سرية جدًا" أخرى بعنوان "مذكرة للعرض على السيد الوزير"، جاء ما نصه: 
"توصلنا إلى تشكيل معاون من عناصرنا الموثوق فيها من خارج الجهاز تضمن حسن أدائها وولائها وأهم هذه العناصر هو المدعو أحمد محمد خالد وهو أحد عناصر الجماعات الإسلامية المعتقل لدينا وهو من العناصر النشطة وله اتصالات بعناصر متطرفة ويمكن تجنيده لتنفيذ العمل وكذلك نثق في قدراته التخطيطية وأداؤه المنظم والدقيق وسوف نلتقي به اليوم لسماع وجهة نظره تجاه المهمة وموافاة معاليكم بمذكرة تفصيلية حول تفاصيل الخطة وما توصلنا إليه مع المذكور فور الانتهاء من المناقشة.

اختيار كنيسة القديسين
وأشارت الوثائق إلى أن الضابط المسئول عرض ما حدث حول اجتماعه مع العنصر الإرهابي، وذلك في مذكرة تحت عنوان "ملخص لتنفيذ التكليف"، جاء فيها: 

"اجتمعنا مساء أمس سعت 18.25 ولمدة ساعتين بالمدعو أحمد خالد وتم مناقشة الخطة المقترحة وأشار المذكور إلى إمكانية تنفيذ الخطة بمعاونة عدد من العناصر التي تربطهم به علاقة تنظيمية سابقة، واقترح المذكور استهداف كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية ، وذلك لعلمه التام بها وبمداخلها ومخارجها وأيضا لمعرفة معاونيه بها، كما أننا نملك خريطة تفصيلية للكنيسة ورعاتها وخدامها وكهنتها مما يسهل لنا السيطرة الكاملة على تسجيلات كاميرات المراقبة والتحكم فيها لتوجيه الأدلة الجنائية نحو مرادنا .
وبخصوص الأفراد المعاونين فقد اقترح المذكور أن يطلب العون من أمير تنظيم جند الله لطلب المدد الفني والبشري، وهو أمر سيقابله أمير التنظيم محمد عبد الهادي بترحاب بالغ حسب توقعات المدعو أحمد خالد. 
وبناء عليه تم الاتفاق مع المدعو أحمد خالد على تسريبه مساء اليوم من المعتقل ليتم الاتصال بينه وبين أمير التنظيم لطلب المدد والمعاونة مع التأكيد عليه أنه سيعمل ومن يرشحه له أمير التنظيم محمد عبد الهادي تحت سيطرتي وقيادتي، وقد تم الاتفاق على ألا يذكر المدعو أحمد خالد لأمير التنظيم أن العملية تتبعنا نحن كجهاز لكنه سيقنعه أنه سينفذ العملية من تلقاء نفسه.
كما سوف يخطرنا المدعو أحمد خالد بما توصل إليه خلال الغد ليتم البدء في إعداد الخطة ورسم خطوات ونقاط التنفيذ طبقا للميعاد المقترح".



الاتفاق
وحسب الوثائق المشار إليها، فإن الضابط قام بشرح ما حدث بين العنصر الإرهابي المجنَّد من أمن الدولة وقائد التنظيم الإرهابي، في مذكرة أخرى جاء فيها:
"التقيت أمس سعت22 بالمدعو أحمد خالد وقد شرح لنا بالتفصيل ما دار بينه وبين المدعو محمد عبد الهادي أمير تنظيم جند الله وحكي له عن هدفه حول تفجير كنيسة القديسين، وهي الفكرة التي لاقاها أمير التنظيم بسرور وقام بتكليف عنصر جديد يدعى عبد الرحمن أحمد على لمعاونة المدعو أحمد خالد في تنفيذ المهمة كما وعدهم بتقديم كافة المعدات والمتفجرات المطلوبة لإتمام التفجير ولكنه طلب مهلة أسبوع لحين تجهيزها مدعيا أنه سيقوم بتهريبها من خارج البلاد وتحديدا من قطاع غزة، كما أكد المدعو أحمد خالد أنه مستعد بعد تسلم المتفجرات والمعدات لتنفيذ المهمة فورًا، وقد تم صرف المذكور بعد انتهاء اللقاء والتنبيه عليه بالالتزام بالمسكن المتفق عليه لحين استدعاؤه وإبلاغه بالخطة النهائية لتنفيذ العملية، وأيضا يخطرنا بكل جديد يتوصل إليه بخصوص تنفيذ الخطة".

خطوات التنفيذ
وجاء في وثيقة أخرى بعنوان "خطوات تنفيذ التكليف تحت إشراف الرائد فتحي عبد الواحد" بتاريخ 11/12/2010، ما نصه:
"اجتمعنا مساء أمس سعت 20.30 لمدة ساعة ونصف الساعة بكلا من المدعو محمد عبد الهادي والمدعو أحمد خالد والمدعو عبد الرحمن علي واتفقنا على جميع بنود وخطوات الخطة الموضوعة وتنفيذ المهمة واتفقنا على أن يتم استلام المتفجرات المتفق بشأنها مع المدعو محمد عبد الهادي بعد يوم الغد، وبهذا تكون جميع عناصر المهمة جاهزة وفي انتظار ساعة الصفر وقد وجهنا المدعو أحمد خالد وعبد الرحمن علي بعدم مغادرة محل الإقامة المحدد لدينا إلا بإخطار مسبق لنا، كما وجهنا المدعو محمد عبد الهادي بإخطارنا بجميع تحركاته وما ينوي القيام به من أعمال خلال الفترة المقبلة لحين تنفيذ العملية، أما مسرح العملية فقد وجهنا عناصر الشرطة السرية بمراقبته وإعداد تقارير يومية وموافاتنا بها يوميا".

وفي مذكرة تبدو وكأنها قبل الحادث بساعات، جاء ما نصه: 
"تم القبض على المدعو أحمد خالد ومحمد عبد الهادي ووضعهم تحت تصرفنا بمقر الإدارة كما تم ترتيب صور ليلة الحادث وإظهار خادم الكنيسة وقت وقوع الحادث في موقع التفجير وهو ما سوف يؤكده تقرير المعمل الجنائي وتقارير جهات التحقيق وأيضا باقي الأدلة سوف تشير بما لا يدع مجالا للشك بأن منفذ الحادث كهنة من الكنيسة، وقد تم إخطار وحدة الجهاز بالإسكندرية بطلب تسجيل كاميرات مراقبة الكنيسة لفحصها وسوف يجهز الفيديو فور وصول الجهة إليهم ليقدم بعدها الفيديو المجهز إلى جهات التحقيق".


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: بعد اقتحام أمن الدولة بـ"الإسكندرية": ظهور وثائق تؤكِّد مسئولية الداخلية عن تفجير كنيسة القديسين*

وبعد ما العملية تتم بنجاح يطلع الرئيس المخلوع يقول ايادي خارجية وارهاب
ربنا يسامحك ويديك على قدر اعمالك على اللى عملته او سمحت انه يتعمل في اخواتي الاقباط


----------



## BITAR (6 مارس 2011)

*التحقيقات الجارية مع وزير الداخلية ستظهر هذه الحقائق*​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (6 مارس 2011)

جند الله الإسلامى
الحديث النشأة في قطاع غزة..والذي نفذ عملية عسكرية في رفح قبل ايام ادت الى اصابة 4 جنود اسرائيليين.

حيث قال إن تنظيم جند الله تنظيم إسلامي جديد لا يتبع لأحد يمول نفسه بنفسه بهمة شبابه الذين اقسموا على ان ينتقموا لكل قطرة دم سالت علي الأرض الفلسطينية واراضى المسلمين التى تستباح علي ايدي الطغاة في العالم امريكا واسرائيل ، وفيما يلي نص المقابلة: 

جند الله هل هو تنظيم جديد أم تابع لتنظيم أم ماذا ؟

*جند الله تنظيم إسلامي جديد لا يتبع لأحد يمول نفسه بنفسه بهمة شبابه الذين اقسموا على ان ينتقموا لكل قطرة دم سالت علي الأرض الفلسطينية واراضى المسلمين التى تستباح علي ايدي الطغاة في العالم امريكا واسرائيل.

نعود لجوابك * تقول انكم اقسمتم لأن تنتقموا لكل قطرة دم سالت في الأرض الفلسطينية واراضى المسلمين * ماذا تقصد باراضى المسلمين ؟

نعم نحن اقسمنا بذلك فواجب الجهاد فرض علي كل مسلم اينما استبحيت دماء المسلمين .

اولاً نحن نعتمد علي برنامج معين في مقاومتنا فلا سلام مع العدو الصهيونى في ظل ازدياد الغطرسة الصهيونية المتواصلة بحق ابناء شعبنا ولن نقف مكتوفي الأيدى اتجاه الجرائم الاميركية في بلاد المسلمين فدماء المسلمين هتكها حرام وواجبنا ان نقف ونرد علي هتك اعراض المسلمين .

هل يمكنك شرح أسباب قيامكم بعملية رفح في ظل التهدئة ؟ 

عملية رفح اتت بعد وقت من الخروقات الصهيونية للتهدئة التى اعلنتها الفصائل الفلسطينية باتفاق مع اسرائيل ونحن في جند الله لا نعتبر لهذه التهدئة اي اهمية بالنسبة لنا لأن قوات الإحتلال تواصل جرائمها وقتلها واعتقالاتها لأبناء شعبنا في الضفة وغيرها من الاراضي الفلسطينية وكانت لنا الانطلاقة الطيبة بحمد من الله وتوفيق في هذه العملية البطولية التى نفذتها مجموعة ابو دجانة .

هل توافقون على الانضمام للأحزاب والتنظيمات الموافقة على التهدئة ؟ 

* اكرر جوابي لن نكون طرف في مثل هذه الاتفاقيات التى تنتهك اسرائيل من خلالها حرمة التهدئة والكل يعلم في عهد رسولنا الحبيب كيف كان يرد رسول الله علي من ينتهك حرمات المسلمين بعد كل اتفاق بينه وبين اهل الشرك ، فدماء الفلسطينيين والمسلمين عامة ليست رخيصة بل ثمنها غالي وغالي جداً .

ماذا تعني لكم الخروقات الصهيونية ؟

* الخروقات الصهيونية مستمرة والكل يشاهد ذلك علي ارض الواقع من حصار وقتل واعتقالات فالصهاينة لم يتوقفوا ولم يلتزموا بالتهدئة والخروقات تزداد يومياً وآخرها كان اليوم في غزة عندما قتلوا شاباً علي الحود بين فلسطين ومصر بدون اي سبب وكان لنا حق الرد وذلك بقصف عدة قذائف هاون علي مستوطنة نافيه ديكاليم .

هل نتوقع عمليات قادمة لكم ؟

* عملياتنا مستمرة * جهادنا سيتواصل مادام هناك احتلال وقتل وتدمير واشدد علي حرمة دماء المسلمين في كل الأراضي الإسلامية فامريكا انتهكت حرمة القرآن وانتهكت دماء المجاهدين في العراق وسكتونا علي مثل هذه الجرائم هو وقوفنا ورضانا لاميركا وافعالها وهذا حرام شرعاً ولا يجوز وسترون بإذن الله في الفترة القادمة عمليات تشفي صدور اهالينا المسلمين في كل مكان .

هل لكم علاقة بالسلطة الفلسطينية وقيادتها ؟

* لا يوجد لنا اي علاقة رسمية او غير رسمية مع احد نحن خرجنا من المساجد وعاهدنا علي ان نبقي قلوبنا مؤمنة وايدينا متوضئة تضرب هذا العدو في كل مكان انتقاماً لدماء المسلمين التى تنتهكا امريكا واسرائيل معاً في العراق وفلسطين وافغانستان وكل مكان من ديار المسلمين .

في نهاية هذا اللقاء * ما هي رسالتكم للشعب الفلسطينى بما انكم تنظيم جديد علي الساحة الفلسطينية ؟

احب ان اوجه عدة رسائل ليس للشعب الفلسطينى فقط .

الرسالة الأولي للتنظيمات الفلسطينية والسلطة الفلسطينية التى اعلنت الهدنة مع اسرائيل اقول اعيدوا حساباتكم يكفي ان تتمسكون بالتهدئة وتلهثون وراء الانتخابات فالهدنة لم تجلب لنا سوي الدمار فاسرائيل تنتهك الحرمات في كل مكان ونحن نخرج علي التلفزة لنؤكد التهدئة وهذه مهزلة .

الرسالة الثانية للشعب الفلسطينى والمسلم عامة والتى اوكد من خلالها علي اهمية الوقوف لجانب بعضنا البعض وان نقف بوجه الطغاة ومستبحي الدماء في كل مكان من اراضينا الفلسطينية والإسلامية وان نطهر انفسنا من العملاء واصحاب الكراسي ولنعلنها دولة إسلامية علي القرآن دستورها والحبيب المصطفي قدوتها والجهاد في سبيل الله اسمي امانيها

السؤال بقي هي اية ذنب المصليين اللي خارجين من كنيسة القديسين عشان يفجروهم​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2011)

> *مستندات موقعة من حبيب العادلى فى تفجير كنيسة القديسين*​


*
دم الشهداء عند ربنا له ثمن

شكرا جدااا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

ربنا بياخد حقهم منه علي الارض وفي السما كمان
وقبل ما يجي الاربعين وهو بياخد حقهم
وده اللي هيحصل لاي حد يمسنا
لاننا حدقة عينه وهيحمينا وهيدافع عننا​


----------



## noraa (7 مارس 2011)

مهما طالت الفترة الرب قادر على حماية شعبة وقادر على ظهور الحقيقة


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

ربنا ينتقم منه ​


----------



## MAJI (7 مارس 2011)

تخطيط ولا في الافلام البوليسية !!!!
الرب ينتقم لابراره 
انظروا ماذا يحدث في كل مكان 
هل كان احد يتوقع ان تثور كل هذه الشعوب المقهورة ضد جلاديها
حانت ساعة التحرر 
وسوف تظل الشعوب تنتفض وتنتفض ضد اي حاكم ومسؤول ظالم
لم يعد للجور مكان 
الرحمة والفردوس لشهداء كنيسة القديسين في الاسكندرية وشهداء كنيسة نجع حمادي ولشهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة
ولكل شهداء المسيح في كل مكان 
الدماء الزكية لاتذهب هدر  هناك رب عادل وحكيم
امين


----------



## govany shenoda (7 مارس 2011)

ان رأيت ظلم الفقير ونزع الحق والعدل في البلاد فلا ترتع من الأمر.لان فوق العالي عاليا يلاحظ والاعلى فوقهما." سفر الجامعة 8:5


----------

